# B & S pull start string



## sboricic (Oct 10, 2009)

I have a B & S, 6 HP, YBSXS.1901VC, 274466, Phase 1, that the pull start string has broken off. I had a quick look at it to see how I can replace it but it looked to be a little more work. Can someone explain what I have to do? I'm also having problems with the autodrive if there are suggestions that I should take a look at.

Thanks, 
Stephen


----------



## geogrubb (Jul 28, 2006)

Remove the plastic cover and gas tank, now remove the engine shroud, usually 2 bolts in front, 2 in back and one holding the oil filler tube, lift off the shroud, fish out the old rope if necessary, now turn the starter assembly in the direction it would turn when pulling the rope until it will no longer turn now back it off until the hole in the shroud lines up with the one in the starter assembly, hold it there and feed the new rope through the shroud and starter assembly, tie a knot in the rope, slowly release the starter and the rope will rewind itself, put it all back together and you are done. Have a good one. Geo


----------



## sboricic (Oct 10, 2009)

Thanks Geo. I finally got to changing the pull cord. I followed your instructions (which was simply) except for feeding the darn rope through the shroud and starter assembly due to the size of rope or the wholes. But anyways, the rope is not recoiling on the starter assembly properly and I turned in the direction it would turn before installing the new rope until I couldn't turn it no more.
When I released the starter assembly slowly to allow the new rope to wind up it didn't want to move to fast as if it's sticking somewhere. I had put it all back together and now it won't recoil. Any suggestions for it or what might cause it? I ha


----------



## usmcgrunt (Sep 16, 2007)

Here is a youtube video by one of the nicest guys on the net.He is very good at explaining the repair for your problem.Hope this helps.

http://www.youtube.com/profile?user=donyboy73#p/search/6/YYk-Q2m6qLc


----------



## sboricic (Oct 10, 2009)

Thanks again. It turned out to be a broken spring in the pully


----------

